# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ναυτιλιακές Εταιρείες της Ακτοπλοΐας (Coastal Shipping Companies) > Ξένες Ναυτιλιακές Εταιρείες (International Ferry Companies) >  Viking Line

## Appia_1978

Σκέφτηκα, ότι ίσως ενδιαφέρει μερικούς εδώ στο φόρουμ, ότι στην ιστοσελίδα της Viking Line, μπορεί να κατεβάσει κανείς ένα PDF 50 σελίδων με όλα τα πλοία της εταιρείας από το 1959 έως το 2009!
Για κάθε πλοίο υπάρχει 1 ή 2 εικόνες και ένα σύντομο βιογραφικό.
Έχει πολύ ενδιαφέρον, επειδή βεβαίως συμπεριλαμβάνονται και πολλά μετέπειτα Ελληνικά πλοία!  :Very Happy:

----------


## xaloba

Σωστα αλλα βαλε και κανενα λινκ....
http://www.vikingline.fi/download/The_ships_2009.pdf

----------


## Leo

Φανταστική περιήγηση, ευχαριστούμε. Θέλει μελέτη ότνα βρώ λίγο χρόνο  :Wink: .

----------


## despo

PHOTO 001 despo AMORELLA.jpgΤο Amorella πλέοντας εξω απο τη Στοκχόλμη το 1995.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια φιλε despo!!!_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μοναδικη φωτο, το αδελφακι του το παζαρευαν εδω πριν κανα εξαμηνο

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Μοναδικη φωτο, το αδελφακι του το παζαρευαν εδω πριν κανα εξαμηνο


αδερφακι αυτου παζαρευαν η το Rosella?

----------


## BOBKING

Η Viking Line ξανά στις ναυπηγήσεις 

Σύμφωνα με την ανακοίνωση της Viking Line η εταιρία υπέγραψε συμβόλαιο για την ναυπήγηση ενός πλοίου στο Κινέζικο ναυπηγείο Xiamen Shipbuilding Industry Co. Το κόστος της κατασκευής ανέρχεται στα 194 εκατομμύρια ευρώ και θα παραδοθεί το 2020. Προκειμένου να δρομολογηθεί στην γραμμή Turku - Νησιά Aland - Στοκχόλμη. Το πλοίο θα έχει μήκος 218 μέτρα με χωρητικότητα 2.800 επιβατών και 1.500 μέτρα γκαράζ

----------

